# Yakima Highroller vs Frontloader



## randomroot (Jul 18, 2011)

How does the Highroller compare vs the Frontloader? I've searched a few threads and it seems the construction is a bit higher on the Highroller, but dont see any major differences.

I recently bought a Yakima frontloader and while it seems to hold the bike fine, i can see imy bike moving quite a bit while driving(which is causing me to drive 65 or less) perhaps it's a psychological thing but i'd rather see it more stable.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

similar bike carry...tray is more substantial on holdup, which also has a quick release for the wheel holders to lower them back down faster and easier.


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

I've read that the Frontloader will accomodate any type of cross rails, including factory ones.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

ronyc said:


> I've read that the Frontloader will accomodate any type of cross rails, including factory ones.


yes...this is true. the frontloader was designed to work on factory installed crossbars and other aftermarket crossbars. highroller will only work on yakima or thule bars.


----------



## randomroot (Jul 18, 2011)

cracksandracks.com said:


> yes...this is true. the frontloader was designed to work on factory installed crossbars and other aftermarket crossbars. highroller will only work on yakima or thule bars.


Thanks for the info, i have Thule square bars. I'll probably stop by Rei to exchange for a highroller


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

cracksandracks.com said:


> yes...this is true. the frontloader was designed to work on factory installed crossbars and other aftermarket crossbars. highroller will only work on yakima or thule bars.


Unless I am mistaken, Horizontal MightyMounts (from Yakima) can be purchased for either rack to fit factory racks.

Just adding this note for someone who searches in the future....

Yakima › Shop › Rack Systems › Factory Crossbars › Horizontal MightyMount


----------

